# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الخميس 7 / 1 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير

 :huh:  يعني أكثر من كذا رطوبه ماشفت

الجو مررره رطب ..



يالله نروح لحالة الطقس :



 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الخميس 07/01/1431  الموافق 24/12/2009

تحرك الحزام السحابي على وسط وشرق المملكة ولا زالت  الفرصة مهيأة بمشيئة الله تعالى لهطول أمطار رعدية تصحب بنشاط في الرياح السطحية  تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية على تلك المناطق ، كما تشمل الأمطار الأجزاء الجنوبية  لمنطقة مكة المكرمة خاصةً الساحلية منها والمرتفعات، والفرصة مهيأة بإذن الله تعالى  لهطول أمطار رعدية على مرتفعات ( عسير – الباحة – جازان )0 والفرصة مهيأة لتكون  الضباب في فترة الصباح الباكر وذلك على أجزاء من شمال ووسط وشرق المملكة والمرتفعات  من جنوب غرب المملكة .






البحر الأحمر :


الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية إلى شمالية بسرعة 15- 38  كم/ساعة .

 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف . 

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .



الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: جنوبية شرقية إلى شرقية بسرعة 15 - 35  كم/ساعة .

 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف . 

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العناية الإلهية تنقذ أسرة من حريق بالقديح





انقدت العناية الإلهية عائلة من حريق اندلع أمس بمنزلهم ببلدة  القديح بمحافظة القطيف.
وأوضح مصدر في الدفاع المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية أن  النيران اشتعلت في شقة بالدور الثاني بمنزل شعبي مكون من دورين. وباشرت 3 فرق إطفاء  وفرقتي إنقاذ موقع الحريق، مشيرا إلى أن الحريق انحصر في مجلس الشقة بالطابق الثاني  من المنزل المكون من دورين.
لافتا إلى أن التحقيقات ما زالت جارية، حيث يتوقع أن  يكون عبث أطفال هو سبب الحريق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي صفوى ..


فرار شابين بعد انقلاب سيارتهما





تفاجأ أحد المواطنين عند خروجه من منزله الواقع بحي العروبة على  شارع الهيثم بن عدي بصفوى ليلة البارحة بوجود سيارة مقلوبة رأسا على عقب امام منزله  وخروج شابين منها وفرارهما من الموقع .
ويقول شاهد العيان أحمد الصفواني تفاجأت  بشدة بعد خروجي من المنزل بصوت مدوٍ للحادث وخروج شابين من سيارة تعرضت لحادث  انقلاب ، ودهشت لفرار الشابين على الفور ،وتتراوح اعمارهما 20 عاما ،وتوقعت ان  يطلبوا المساعدة والإغاثه الا انني تفاجأت بهما يخرجان من السيارة من باب السائق  وفرارهم بسرعة تاركين السيارة على حالها والزيت يخرج من جوانبها لبعض من الوقت وقد  وقع الحادث في الساعة 6:30 دقيقة مساءً وقام بعدها أحد المواطنين بالاتصال بدوريات  الأمن لتحضر 3 دوريات للموقع كما حضر الدفاع المدني أيضاً .
وجاء شاب من مدينة  صفوى لدوريات الأمن ليخبرهم بأن السيارة تعود ملكيتها لأحد إخوانه والذي سرقها  الشابان منه .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضبط مقيم يسوق شرائح مسبقة الدفع بالقطيف





قامت لجنة الأجهزة الممنوعة بمحافظة القطيف مساء أمس بجولة مسح  ميداني على أسواق محافظة القطيف وتكونت اللجنة من رئيس اللجنة مندوب المحافظة  ومندوب هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات ومندوب المباحث ومندوب الشرطة.
وأثناء  تواجد أعضاء اللجنة بمنطقة السوق في حي مياس بمحافظة القطيف تم القبض على مقيم من  الجنسية العربية يقوم ببيع وتسويق الشرائح مسبوقة الدفع من غير اسم على المحلات حيث  وجد بحوزته مجموعة من الشرائح لعدد من الشركات المشغلة بالإضافة إلى جهاز من نوع  نوكيا موصل بقطعة الكترونية خارجية وهو يستخدم لسحب الرصيد من الشرائح ووجد معه  مبلغ مالي مع مذكرة هواتف مسجل بها أسماء العملاء الذين يتعامل معهم، وتم التحفظ  على الجهاز لدى رئيس اللجنة لإكمال الإجراءات حيال رفع كامل المعاملة لهيئة  الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات.
وتم تسليم المبلغ المالي ومذكرة الهواتف والمقيم  إلى شرطة محافظة القطيف لإكمال اللازم وسيتم إتلاف الشرائح حسب المتبع وإعداد محضر  إتلاف الشرائح موقع من كامل أعضاء اللجنة، وتنوه المحافظة أصحاب المحلات التي تعمل  في مجال الاتصالات وبيع الجوالات بعدم التعامل مع هؤلاء الموزعين وعدم شراء مثل هذا  النوع من الشرائح تفادياًً للمساءلة القانونية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نقل أطول لوحة ترحيبية بولي العهد من دارين إلى وسط محافظة القطيف





تم صباح الاثنين الماضي اكتمال نقل أطول لوحة ترحيبية بولي العهد
نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء وزير الدفاع والطيران  والمفتش العام من مدرسة تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بدارين إلى شارع القدس بمحافظة القطيف  وذلك بمساندة شرطة تاروت ومرور القطيف وتنفيذ بلدية محافظة القطيف

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الحريق وقع قبل سنوات والمليك تابع الحالات وقتها وأمر بعلاجها 

55 مصابا في حريق «القديح» بحاجة إلى استكمال علاجهم بمراكز متخصصة  

خادم الحرمين الشريفين أمر بإنشاء صالة أفراح لخدمة أهالي البلدة 



قال رئيس جمعية مضر الخيرية ببلدة القديح شرف السعيدي : هناك 44  حالة مرضية تحتاج الى استكمال علاجها بمراكز متخصصة، منوها الى وجود 11 حالة صعبة  منها من ضحايا «حريق القديح» الذي شهدته بلدة القديح في محافظة القطيف قبل 10  سنوات.
مؤكدا على وقفة خادم الحرمين الشريفين وابناء الوطن وقت الحادثة وكان  أبرزها برقية المواساة التي أرسلها خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد  العزيز آنذاك للأهالي فور وقوع الحريق التي كان لها الأثر الكبير في تخفيف وطأة  الحدث على الأهالي.
وقال : إن الحادث الذي وقع بتاريخ 15/4/1420هـ في خيمة معدة  لزفاف عروس من أهالي القديح وكانت مكتظة بالنساء والأطفال, تركت حرقة في الوطن  بأسره وعلى رأسهم الملك فهد رحمه الله ونائبه آنذاك خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك  عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الذي كان وليا للعهد الذي تابع ـ حفظه الله ـ حالة المصابين  والتكفل بعلاجهم، وعملت الدولة ممثلة في وزارة الصحة على سرعة التعامل مع الحالات  ونقل الحالات المستعصية إلى خارج المملكة. وقد أمر الملك عبد الله كذلك بإنشاء قاعة  للأفراح والمناسبات بالقديح أطلق عليها اسمه خصصت لأهالي القديح حتى لا يتكرر ما  حدث. وأشار إلى الحالة النفسية السيئة للمصابين بالحريق بسبب التشوهات، منوها الى  وجود 12 حالة صعبة بحاجة ماسة إلى العلاج في مستشفى متخصص، لمدة 15 سنة على الأقل،  فيما إيرادات الجمعية محدودة، خاصة ان الجمعية تعتمد على التبرعات، ودخل صالة الملك  عبد الله الوطنية، التي تبرع بأرضها وكلفة إنشائها خادم الحرمين الشريفين حفظه  الله. وبين ان المصابين عولجوا على نفقة الدولة خلال العام الأول من الحادث  بمستشفيات محلية وبعد ذلك نقل بعضهم إلى خارج المملكة في كل من أميركا، وفرنسا،  وبريطانيا، والأردن ومصر ، ويبلغ عدد الحالات التي تنتظر العلاج 55 حالة، بعضهم  بحاجة لتركيب أطراف تأهيلية وتجميلية، وآخرون بحاجة إلى عمليات تجميل.
على ذات  الصعيد عادت مؤخراً بتول أبو الرحى ذات الـ « 15» ربيعاً قادمة من فرنسا بعد رحلة  علاجية من الحروق التي أصابتها جراء الحريق، وقالت اللجنة : إن فترة العلاج استمرت  13 شهراً تخللها إجراء أربع عمليات بين ترقيع وزراعة وتجميل، موضحة ان الطفلة بتول  تنتظرها 3 عمليات أخرى قد تجرى لها بعد أخذها قسطاً من الراحة، وحتى توافر مبالغ  كفيلة بالإنفاق على المتطلبات الجراحية. وبين شقيقها هشام الذي رافقها في رحلة  العلاج أن هناك تحسنا كبيرا في حالة شقيقته.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وحدة بيطرية جديدة وتحصين 2.3 مليون حيوان خلال عام بالقطيف





يولي بيطريون قصارى جهدهم في مكافحة الأمراض التي تصيب الحيوانات  بمختلف أنواعها «متحزمين» بمقولة (الوقاية خير من العلاج) حيث أولت وزارة الزراعة  أهمية في متابعة صحة الحيوان لتأثيره المباشر على صحة الإنسان. وأوضح مدير عام  الإدارة العامة لشئون الزراعة بالمنطقة الشرقية سعد بن عبد الله المقبل أن الوحدة  البيطرية بمحافظة القطيف قامت بتحصين (2,308,384) خلال العام المنصرم من مختلف  اللقاحات البيطرية التي وفرتها وزارة الزراعة للحد من انتشار الأمراض بين الحيوانات  لافتا الى علاج مختلف الحالات المرضية والأمراض الوبائية بنفس الفترة والتي وصلت  الى (2,640,737) في حين بلغت الحالات المترددة للوحدة البيطرية أو من خلال الزيارات  للفرق البيطرية الميدانية الى (320,282) من مختلف أنواع الحيوانات (ماشية وطيورا).  
واشار الى دور الأطباء البيطريين ومساعديهم العاملين بالوحدة البيطرية بعمليات  الاستقصاء الوبائي، حيث تم أخذ (2,071) عينة لغرض الكشف المخبري وإرسالها للمختبرات  البيطرية بالدمام أو الأحساء أو مختبرات التشخيص. وقال مدير الوحدة البيطرية في  القطيف الدكتور محمود الخميس إن ما تقوم به الوحدة البيطرية بالمحافظة مع قلة  الإمكانيات يعتبر ممتازا، فهي تغطي إلى شمال الخفجي 310 كيلو مترات، بامتداد جانبي  الطريق نزولاً لتقاطع أبو حدرية والنعيرية ومن الفاضلي والجبيل والمخططات الزراعية  مروراً بمدن وقرى سيهات والقطيف والدمام والخبر وصولاً لغوغان على طريق الدمام/  بقيق جنوباً ومن الغرب الرفيعة بامتداد جانبي طريق الرياض/ الدمام 90كم وصولاً  للبحر شرقاً. وقال إن الإدارة العامة لشؤون الزراعة بالمنطقة الشرقية تستعد خلال  الأيام القادمة لتدشين خدماتها البيطرية الشاملة انطلاقا من مبنى الوحدة البيطرية  الجديد بمشتل الإدارة العامة الواقع على طريق (الظهران – الجبيل) السريع بجانب  مدينة الأمير نايف الرياضية بالمحافظة. واشار المسئول عن برامج مكافحة الأمراض  الوبائية والمعدية بالوحدة البيطرية الدكتور عبدالحميد الصقر الى توزيع ما يقارب  27562 من جداول التحصينات الدورية للمربين خلال عام1430هـ.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*ضيوف الـ "7 سنابل" من دول الخليج يزورون معالم القطيف*




*زار الاسبوع الماضي ضيوف احتفالية الـ "7 سنابل" من دولة الكويت وقطر  معالم القطيف . وقد تضمن الوفد الزائر الصحفي يوسف الحرمي من صحيفة الراية القطرية  والصحفي فالح غريب رئيس قسم الصحافة والفنون بصحيفة الشرق القطرية و الأستاذ راشد  السويدي ومن الكويت الشيخ علي حسن غلوم علي والدكتور سامي حسن علي والأستاذ عبد  المطلب الوزان والدكتور عبد الكريم حسين سليم .*

*وانطلقت الزيارة من جمعية سيهات للخدمات الاجتماعية الجمعية الأولى  والرائدة بالمملكة . واطلع على ما تقدمه الجمعية من خدمات والفئات المستفيدة من هذه  الخدمات والمنشاءات والمرافق التي تضمها الجمعية .* 

* وقد رافق الضيوف في الجمعية  الأخصائي الاجتماعي مكي آل خليفة وكان في استقبالهم الأستاذ محمد آل خلفية نائب  رئيس جمعية سيهات والأستاذ عبدالله الخاطر مدير عام الشركة التشيكية السعودية  الطبية والأستاذ منصور الرميح رئيس اللجنة الإعلامية بالجمعية .*

*في بداية الزيارة توجه الوفد لزيارة الشركة التشيكية السعودية الطبية (  داركوف السعودية) حيث اطلعوا على ما يقدمه هذا الصرح من خدمات للمرضى وقاموا بجولة  داخل العيادة والاطلاع على الطرق العلاجية والأجهزة التي يستخدمها الطاقم الطبي في  علاج المرضى .*

*بعدها انتقل الوفد إلى المجمع الصحي الاجتماعي التابع للجمعية لزيارة  قسم الإيواء الخاص بكبار السن وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة, وهناك استمع الوفد إلى شرح  موجز حول نوعية الخدمات المتوفرة في الأقسام والفئات المستفيدة من هذه الخدمات ,  إضافة إلى النشاطات التي تقدم لهم خلال العام من برامج ترفيهية وثقافية ونحوه ,  وذلك لتشجيعهم ودمجهم مع أفراد المجتمع .*

* وفي نهاية الزيارة أعرب الوفد  عن إعجابه وفخره واعتزازه بما تقدمه الجمعية من خدمات جليلة لخدمة المجتمع وتنمى  الوفد التوفيق والنجاح للجمعية   .*

*بعدها قام الضيوف بجولة حول محافظة القطيف للتعرف أكثر على منطقة القطيف  ومعرفة على قراها وضواحيها وطبيعتها ، حيث كان الوفد برفقة الأستاذ عبد الرسول  الغريافي الخبير والباحث بشؤون القطيف .*

*وشملت الزيارة بعض قرى ومزارع القطيف مع تقديم معلومات عنها من قبل  الأستاذ عبد الرسول ، كما قام الضيوف بزيارة مركز لصنع وبيع الأدوات الفخارية  بالقطيف حيث قام الوفد بجولة داخل المركز .*

*وفي نهاية المطاف توجه الوفد إلى مدينة تاروت وزيارة ابرز ملامحها وهي  قلعة تاروت حيث قاموا بزيارة القلعة والاستماع إلى معلومات حول تاريخها منذ نشأتها  إلى يومنا حيث كان برفقتهم أثناء الزيارة الأستاذ علي الدرورة احد أعمدة الأدب  والتاريخ في المنقطة والذي أهداهم بدوره إحدى دراساته الخاصة بقلعة تاروت  .*

*وقد أبدى الضيوف إعجابهم بما رأوه من تراث عريق وحثوا القائمين عليه  بالمحافظة عليه والاهتمام به أكثر لما يمثله من أهمية للمنطقة .*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جازان: عواصف تقتلع أشجاراً... وإنقاذ 11  معلمة وطالبة من السيول




هطلت أمطار غزيرة على محافظات منطقة جازان أمس، ما أدى إلى قطع عدد من الطرق،  ورافقتها رياح قوية أدت إلى اقتلاع أسقف بيوت وأشجار وأعمدة كهرباء. واستنفرت فرق  الدفاع المدني ونجحت في إنقاذ 11 معلمة وطالبة علقن في السيول.شملت الأمطار كلاً من  محافظة الشقيق والدرب وبيش وصبيا وضمد والعيدابي وفيفا سالت على إثرها بعض الأودية  كوادي مشلحة ووادي وساع. واقتلعت الرياح القوية أعمدة وهناجر وأشجاراً في محافظتي  الدرب والشقيق، فيما أغلقت المياه الناتجة من الأمطار طرقات في مدينة الدرب ودخلت  إلى عدد من المنازل، وأسرعت المدارس إلى صرف طلابها مع بدء هطول الأمطار.

وفي الطريق الرابط بين صبيا - جازان انعدمت الرؤية وتوقفت حركة السير نحو نصف  ساعة، فيما توقفت حركة النقل البحري بين جازان وفرسان وحركة الصيد في مدينة جازان،  إذ منعت دوريات حرس الحدود انطلاق المراكب البحرية في عرض البحر مع هبوب  الرياح.

وأوضح الناطق باسم الدفاع المدني في منطقة جازان النقيب يحيى القحطاني في بيان  أمس أن فرق الدفاع المدني نجحت في إنقاذ ست معلمات احتجزت حافلتهن في سيل في محافظة  الشقيق، وخمس طالبات في سيارة من طراز هايلوكس احتجزت في وادي وساع، كما منعت حافلة  تقل 30 طالبة من العبور في الوادي ذاته عن طريق الدفاع المدني للحفاظ على  سلامتهن.

وأشار إلى أن دوريات السلامة نشرت على ضفاف الأودية للتأكد من خلوها من  المواطنين والمقيمين وتحذيرهم ومنعهم من الدخول لبطون الأودية، لافتاً إلى أن  تحذيراً ورد من الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد بتوقع هطول مزيد من الأمطار والعواصف  الترابية. ودعا المواطنين والمقيمين إلى أخذ الحيطة والحذر من مخاطر الأمطار خصوصاً  عند الرغبة في التمتع بمشاهدة الأجواء الممطرة والسيول، واتخاذ التدابير اللازمة  للوقاية من المخاطر التي قد تنتج من الأمطار الغزيرة والسيول الجارفة وتجنب الأسباب  الرئيسة في الحوادث التي تنتج منها خسائر بشرية ومادية كحوادث الغرق وانهيار  المباني والانزلاق والصواعق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الهناجر تسقط على أسلاك الكهرباء والدفاع المدني بلا رافعات!

أمطار الثلاثاء تقطع التيار في ينبع وتعيد مخاوف سيول جدة

90 بالمائة نسبة غياب الطلاب وإلغاء الدراسة المسائية





اقتلعـت العواصـف الشديـدة المصاحبـة للأمطار الغزيرة التى هطلت  على طريق الهجرة السريع بمحافظة جدة امس الأول، الأشجار ولافتات المحلات التجارية  وبعض أسقف المنازل والمحلات «الهناجر»، كما اثارت الرعب فى نفوس السكان الذين لم  يتعرضوا لمثل هذه العواصف المصاحبة للأمطار من قبل والتى اعادت الى الاذهان ذكري  سيول الاربعاء العصيب التى راح ضحيتها 122 شخصا، وتصاعدت موجة الخوف بعد سقوط هناجر  على أعمدة وأسلاك الكهرباء العمومية واضطر السكان لابلاغ مركز الدفاع المدني  بالحمنة لانقاذهم وابعاد الهناجر عن خطوط الكهرباء إلا أن فرقة الدفاع المدني وبعد  معاينة الوضع على الطبيعة رفضت التدخل واعتذرت بحجة عدم وجود رافعات لديها وقامت  بالاتصال بشركة الكهرباء فى المدينة المنورة للتدخل إلا أن تأخر وصول فرق الكهرباء  دفع عددا من العمالة الى ابعاد الهناجر عن خطوط وأعمدة الكهرباء باستخدام الأخشاب.  فيما تحولت شوارع الاحياء الشمالية الى بحيرات راكدة نتيجة عدم وجود شبكة تصريف  امطار، وفى السياق نفسه عاودت فرق الدفاع المدني اعمال البحث عن المفقودين فى سيول  الاربعاء العصيب واتهم عدد من سكان الأحياء الجديدة شرق طريق الحرمين الشريفين  الامانة بتوجيه مياه بحيرة الصرف الصحي إلى أحيائهم مما نتج عنه انبعاث روائح كريهة  وتكاثر البعوض. وقال المواطن عبدالله الربعي إن مجرى السيل الواقع بين قاعة فرح  للمناسبات وطريق الحرمين تحول إلى بحيرة مكشوفة من مياه الصرف الصحي، مشيرا إلى  قيام الأمانة بتوجيه وايتات مياه الصرف الصحي بتفريغ حمولتها في تلك المواقع مما  سبب إزعاجا للمواطنين وطالب الأمانة بالنظر في مشكلة الصب بتلك الأحياء. فيما اكد  نائب رئيس المجلس البلدي بجدة المهندس حسن الزهراني أن المجلس كلف فريقا بمتابعة  الوضع في بحيرة الصرف الصحي والاطلاع على شكوى سكان شمال جدة من مجرى السيل المار  بين الأحياء السكنية، مؤكدا أن المجلس سيرفع ملاحظاته للأمانة في حالة ثبوت معالجة  ازمة البحيرة بمشكلة أخرى لا تقل خطورة عنها.
إغلاق طرق 
وفرضت الجهات  الامنية بجدة منذ لحظة هطول الامطار خطة احترازية واغلقت عدة طرق من بينها طريق  الحرمين الذي شهد الفاجعة الكبرى بعد ان فاضت عدة اودية قادمة من احياء قويزة وما  جاورها، كما اغلقت شارع الستين وشارع فلسطين والانفاق والكباري التي يحتمل ان  تغطيها مياه الامطار، وانطلقت صافرات الانذار في احياء شرق الخط السريع ايذانا بأخذ  الحيطة والحذر. ووجه مدير الدفاع المدني بجدة العميد عبدالله جداوي الفرق المتخصصة  بعد ارتفاع وادي قوس 30 سنتيمترا بوضع خطة لمعالجة الوادي. واكد الدفاع المدني على  لسان مدير مركزه الاعلامي للحالة الطارئة العميد محمد القرني ان الوضع تحت السيطرة  وجراء الاستعداد منذ وقت مبكر وتحركت الفرق الميدانية وتوزعت في الاحياء والشوارع  واخلوا المناطق الواقعة ببطون الاودية منها احياء الصواعد وقويزة والسامر.
10  بالمائة 
من جانب اخر لم يتجاوز حضور الطلاب بالمدارس 10 بالمائة امس، فيما قامت  عدة مدارس باخلاء احترازي لحظة تجمع السحب الرعدية فوق جدة امس الاول، كما ألغت  الدراسة المسائية وخيم الخوف والرعب على السكان المجاورين لبحيرة المسك خوفا من  انفلاتها لحظة هطول الامطار رغم بناء 3 سواتر ترابيه بعد كارثة الاربعاء وجددت  امانة جدة التأكيد على سلامة بحيرة المسك. واوضح مدير المركز الاعلامي والحالات  الطارئة بجدة العميد محمد القرني ان ادارته تلقت حتى الساعة 12 مساء 11811 بلاغا  ومن الساعة 12 مساء الى 9.20 صباحا 6237 بلاغا اغلبها كانت لمواطنين اصابهم الهلع  من تراكم السحب وهطول الامطار التي كانت ما بين متوسطة الى غزيرة.. واوضح العميد  القرني ان معظم البلاغات كانت لاستفسارت عن كيفية التعامل مع السيول وهل هناك سيول  منقولة من اماكن اخرى وان بعض المنازل اخليت ادوارها الارضية وانتقلوا الى الادوار  العلوية وخفت الحركة المرورية داخل الاحياء والشوارع العامة بشكل كبير جدا. وباشرت  الفرق عدة حوادث منها 37حالة بجدة وكانت جميعها حوادث التماس كهربائي دون اصابات و9  حالات في محافظة بحرة التماس كهربائي وحالة واحدة احتجاز وتم انقاذها والتعامل معها  و5 حالات بالجموم من مزرعة تم انقاذهم جميعا.
حالات طارئة
من جانبه اكد مدير  الشئون الصحية بجدة د. سامي باداود ان الصحة استنفرت كل طاقاتها ومرافقها الصحية  خلال اليومين الماضيين عقب اعلان الارصاد عن توقعات بهطول الامطار على محافظة جدة  استعدادا لاستقبال اي حالات طارئة مشيرا الى عدم تسجيل اي بلاغات عن اصابات او  حوادث جراء الامطار. وكشف باداود عن خطة لكل الفرق الطبية والمرافق الصحية لمواجهة  كوارث الامطار, مشيرا الى عدم اخلاء اي مرفق صحي بعد تلقي البلاغ وانما اخذ الحيطة  والحذر من وقوع اضرار. واوضح انه تم تجهيز 460 سريرا شاغرا للاصابات العادية و65  للعناية المركزة و200 وحدة دم للحالات الطارئة. 
تخفيف عبء
وقال باداود انه  تم تخصيص مستشفى الملك سعود بشمال جدة لاستقبال أي حالات مرضية أو إصابية تحدث  نتيجة للأمطار والسيول التي هطلت على محافظة جدة مؤخراً بهدف تخفيف العبء عن  مستشفيات صحة جدة وتحسباً لحدوث أي أمراض قد تحدث أو تنتشر نتيجة لهذا الوضع. وأشار  إلى أن وزارة الصحة كانت قد خصصت المستشفى نفسه خلال حج العام الماضي1430هـ  لاستقبال أية حالات طارئة لإصابات الأنفلونزا المستجدة «h1n1» وتم تجهيزه وإعداده  إعداداً متكاملاً للتعامل مع مثل هذه الحالات من النواحي الطبية والعلاجية بطاقة  استيعابية تصل إلى مائة سرير منها 25 سريرا للعناية المركزة. وأوضح باداود أن مختبر  المستشفى مجهز أيضاً بالكواشف المخبرية الخاصة بالفيروسات الوبائية مما يسهم بدوره  في الكشف المبكر على الأمراض من خلال الحصول على نتائج سريعة للعينات المخبرية  الخاضعة للفحص.
الدورة المئوية
وقال الاستشاري وخبير المياه الدكتور حمود  الثبيتي إن هذه الأمطار والرياح الشديدة المصاحبة لها تعتبر عادية ولا علاقة لها  بتغيير المناخ. وقال إن الكوارث التي حدثت في جدة من الأمطار كانت أسبابها خللا في  البنية التحتية فيما أن ما تشهده المملكة حاليا يعتقد انه الدورة المئوية للأمطار،  مشيرا الى انه من المعروف علميا أن كل مائة عام تحدث امطار غزيرة وكل الف عام تحدث  أمطار أشد وكان يعتقد فى وقت سابق أن الدورة المئوية في المملكة كانت الأمطار التي  حدثت في عام 1362هـ وتسببت في الكثير من الاضرار إلا إنه مع غزارة الامطار التي  تهطل حاليا على اجزاء من المملكة يتبين أن المملكة دخلت بالفعل الدورة المئوية  للأمطار.
مسارات السيول
وفى سياق مختلف أوصت ورشة العمل الثانية التى نظمها  المجلس البلدي لمحافظة جدة صباح امس عن مخاطر السيول والامطار بحضور عدد من  الاكاديميين المختصين بتنظيم مجموعة زيارات لبحيرة الصرف والسد الاحترازي والبحيرة  التي خلف السد والمناطق المتضررة مثل قويزة وحي الجامعة وكيلو 14 وكافة المناطق  الأخرى إضافة لمصارف ومجاري السيول وسيتم التنسيق مع كلية تصاميم البيئة وكليات  أخرى وذلك ضمن مذكرة تعاون تم توقيعها مع جامعة الملك عبد العزيز وايضا انشاء  استديو عاجل بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز في الفصل الدراسي الحالي إن أمكن والاستفادة من  مشاريع التخرج لطلاب الجامعة والمشاريع التي قامت بها الجامعة اضافة لاستخدام  الطريقة الجيولوجية التاريخية وإسقاط الصور الجوية من هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية  و»جوجل إيرث» واستخدام المسار الطبيعي لمجاري السيول في الشوارع والتأكيد على عدم  تعارض المسارات الطبيعية للسيول مع الشوارع والاستفادة من مراكز الاستشعار المحلية  وقرارات هيئة الأرصاد وحماية البيئة ومن ضمن الحلول السريعة إنشاء سدود ركامية بغرض  إبطاء السيل.
مركز كوارث 
كما دعت الورشة الى تأسيس مركز تميز لدراسة الكوارث  الطبيعية والاستفادة من كافة التقنيات الحديثة لعمل الدراسات بشكل دائم ومستمر  وتوفير الأمانة وحدة إدارة مالية في حال حدوث الكوارث وكذلك إنشاء مراكز كوارث لجدة  مثل دول العالم الكبرى وتحجيم المناطق التي تكون عرضة للسيول وعدم اصدار تصاريح  بتلك المناطق ووضع برامج توعية إعلامية لكافة المواطنين في حال الطوارئ والاستفادة  من تجارب الهيئة الملكية بالجبيل وينبع في مجال الاتصالات وتبادل المعلومات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أمضوا الليلة في سياراتهم وبعضهم لجأ لكوبري الخرمة

العواصف تقتلع مخيمات مخطط رضوان بالطائف وحراسه



اضطر رجال الأمن المكلفون بمساندة أعمال المكتب الهندسي، إلى تنفيذ أحد المخططات  الواقعة على بعد 150 كيلومتراً، على طريق الرياض – الطائف، للبقاء في سياراتهم طيلة  ليلة أمس الأول، بعد أن اقتلعت العواصف والرياح الشديدة  التي اجتاحت محافظة  الطائف، 14 من الخيام المنصوبة كمقر للجهات الأمنية. 
وذكرت المصادر  أن رجال الأمن لجأوا لسياراتهم والبقاء فيها ومنهم من  أمضى ليلته بداخلها بعد العواصف الشديدة، فيما مكث بعضهم على كوبري الخرمة القريب  من الموقع خوفاً من تأزم الوضع بسبب الأمطار. 

وقُدرت سرعة الرياح التي ضربت المنطقة، بـما يزيد على 80 كلم في الساعة  والمصحوبة بأمطار غزيرة استمرت حتى صباح أمس، ويقيم في الخيام المنصوبة على طريق  الرياض – الطائف عدد من رجال القوات الأمنية ينتسبون  لشرطة الطائف وقوة المهمات  والواجبات الخاصة والبحث الجنائي، إضافة إلى خيام تابعة للحرس الوطني، مع خيام تتبع  للشركة المنفذة  للمخطط، ويوجد بها المقاول وعدد من المهندسين والعاملين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شجاعة شاب توقع بعصابة المحلات في جدة 



ساهم شاب شجاع في القبض على عصابة إفر يقية تخصص في سرقة المحلات  التجارية في جدة ،بعد أن نجح في القبض على أحدهم متلبسا بمحاولة سرقة محل تجاري بحي  الشرقية ،حيث رصد الشاب البالغ من العمر 29 عاما حركة غير عادية بجوار أحد المحلات  التجارية الواقعة أمام الحديقة الصخرية، و رصد تحرك عدد من الأشخاص الأفارقة  يحاولون سرقة المحل ،وتمالك شجاعته على الفور ليقدم بلاغا للجهات الأمنية ،فيما قام  بدوره بالتوجه نحو العصابة بعد أن شاهدهم يخرجون من المحل التجاري، وبمجرد مشاهدته  يقترب هب اللصوص هاربين .
المواطن الشجاع رفض هروب اللصوص ولاحقهم قبل ان يتمكن  من إيقافه أحدهم وهو فتى يبلغ من العمر 17 عاما من جنسية تشادية قام بالتحفظ عليه  حتى وصلت الدوريات الأمنية لتسليمه لها و يدلي بشهاداته وأوصاف بقية الجناة ،والتي  تحركت من فورها عقب الاستماع لإفادات اللص المضبوط والذي أكد ضلوعه في محاولة سرقة  المحل التجاري مع عدد من رفاقه دلّ عليهم .
العقيد مسفر الجعيد الناطق الإعلامي  لشرطة جدة أكد أن ضبط أحد الجناة كان نتيجة التعاون مع الجهات الأمنية الذي يحقق  الاهداف المنشودة من حفظ الممتلكات والأرواح ،وأشار إلى ان الفرق الأمنية تتابع  حاليا بقية الجناة للقبض عليهم .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تكسير زجاج نوافذ وتخريب مكبرات الصوت بمسجد في الخفجي 



 


فوجئ المصلون في أحد المساجد وسط محافظة الخفجي بأعمال تكسير طالت  واجهة المسجد الداخلية والإضاءة ومكبرات الصوت والنوافذ وأكد شهود العيان  انهم توجهوا لأداء صلاة العشاء وصعقنا عندما دخلنا حرم المسجد من اعمال تكسير  وتحطيم بديكورات المسجد واسواره مما اضطررنا للصلاة في الخارج نظرا لتناثر الزجاج  على السجاد إلى جانب وجود بقايا الأطعمة عند المداخل والجدير بالذكر ان المسجد يعد  من أحدث المساجد في الخفجي الذي شيدته شركة ارامكو لاعمال الخليج ضمن حي متكامل شمل  سبع مدارس للبنين والبنات وسوقا تجاريا وحديقة عامة ضمن الخدمات التي قدمتها  للمحافظة في السنوات السبع الماضية ويفتقر المسجد الحالي لاعمال النظافة ويستخدمه  بعض العمال والمخالفون للنوم والطعام وبعض المراهقين بسبب عدم وجود إمام رسمي ومؤذن  وحارس متخصص بالرغم من تجهيزه بأحدث الوسائل منذ أكثر من سنتين. ومازالت الواقعة ضد  مجهول.
واكد اهالي المنطقة ان مثل تلك الاعمال يقدم عليها بعض الاحداث بهدف  التخريب اللاواعي وهو تخريب غير منظم وتم ازاحة الزجاج وعمل تجديدات  بالمسجد.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مباشرة 20 حالة ماس كهربائي وإنقاذ 25 شخصًا من سيول ينبع 






شهدت منطقة المدينة المنورة من ظهر أمس وحتى الساعة التاسعة مساءً  أمطارا وقد شملت الموجة غالبية القرى والمحافظات التابعة لمنطقة المدينة المنورة  وتراوحت ما بين غزيرة ومتوسطة وخفيفة ومنها محافظة بدر وخيبر وينبع والمهد  والحناكية, وغرف عمليات الدفاع المدني تلقت عدة بلاغات عبارة عن التماسات كهربائية  في بعض المنازل منها بلاغ واحد في المدينة وبلاغ في بدر وتركزت معظم البلاغات في  مدينة ينبع حيث باشرت فرق الانقاذ اكثر من (45) حالة منها (20) حالة التماس كهربائي  و(25) حالة انقاذ من السيول, اما المدينة المنورة فكانت اكثر البلاغات عن وجود  تجمعات المياة في عدة أحياء وشوارع وانفاق وقد تم التعامل معها باحالتها للجهة  المختصة في امانة المدينة .. وتم تكليف عدد من دوريات السلامة في المدينة المنورة  ومحافظة ينبع بالتجوال بين الاحياء والطرقات لعمليات الإرشاد والتوجيه وإشعار غرف  العمليات بالمواقع التي تحتاج للدفاع المدني. ولم ترد بلاغات خطيرة عن خسائر بشرية  سوى حوادث لعدد من المركبات بالمدينة المنورة.. اما محافظة ينبع فمازالت الامطار  مستمرة وجميع منسوبي الدفاع المدني في حالة استنفار وتقديم المساعده  والعون.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انقاذ رجل وزوجته انقلبت سيارتهما بمنحدر 






تلقت غرفة عمليات الدفاع المدني بالمدينة المنورة بلاغا يفيد  بوجود حادث انقلاب سيارة في جنوب المدينة مخطط شوران وكان البلاغ من قائد السيارة  نفسه حيث ذكر انه وزوجته في السيارة وان السيارة انقلبت على جانبها وواقعة على  منحدر ترابي وعلى الفور تم تحريك فرقة اطفاء وفرقتي انقاذ وفرقة اسعاف للموقع وعند  الوصول اتضح ان هناك سيارة اختل توازنها وانقلبت على جانبها وهي واقعة على منحدر  ترابي وقد تسقط السيارة في هذا المنحدر في حالة حدوث اي حركة وعلى الفور قام رجال  الدفاع المدني بتأمين السيارة وربطها عن طريق وايرات حديدية بسيارة الانقاذ في  الجهة الاخرى للسيارة منعا لانجرافها او سقوطها ومن ثم بعد ذلك تم التعامل معها  واخراج المحتجز وزوجته من السيارة وهما بصحة جيدة وهما من المواطنين ...وتم نقلهما  عن طريق الهلال الاحمر للمستشفى ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تطبيق 3 أيام بالرياض و«الشرقية» تنتظر

تأشيرة مفتوحة لاستقدام زوجات العمال دون ارتباط بالمهنة


سمحت وزارة الخارجية للعمالة المقيمة باستقدام زوجاتهم بتأشيرة  استقدام مفتوحة تستمر طوال بقاء العامل في الأراضي السعودية وذلك تحت متطلبات وشروط  مالية واجتماعية، دون الارتباط بمسمى المهنة، وقد تم تطبيقه مطلع الأسبوع الماضي في  مدينة الرياض واستمر لثلاثة أيام فقط وأقفل بعدها، حيث إن الإقبال الكثيف من قبل  العمالة أدى إلى وقف مؤقت لمنح التأشيرات بهدف إعادة تنظيمها. 
وقد قالت مصادر إن التأشيرة الممنوحة للعامل المقيم في المملكة هي (تأشيرة استقدام)  وليست تأشيرة زيارة مؤقتة كما اشترطت وزارة الخارجية بعض الشروط المطلوب توافرها في  استخراج التأشيرة للزوجة منها الحد المعين لدخل العامل الشهري للموافقة على منح  التأشيرة. 
وأكدت المصادر نفسها أن فرعي وزارة الخارجية بالمنطقة الشرقية وجدة  لم يعملا به حتى الآن حيث إنه لم يصلهما أي تعميم بهذا ومن المنتظر أن يتم استئناف  النظام في استخراج التأشيرات خلال الشهر القادم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*قرض الفأر أصابع قدمه فقرر شراء سم للفئران * 





لم يجد الفأر ما يأكله فقضم أصابع هذا العامل الذي أعياه التعب فلم يشعر بشيء ،فقد  استيقظ وافد عربي متألما، واكتشف الدماء تسيل من إصبعي قدميه، إثر تسلل فأر إلى  فراشه أثناء نومه وقرضه أصابعه.
وتوجه الوافد إلى مستشفى الدرب العام، حيث أدخل  قسم الحوادث وتم إيقاف النزيف وتضميد الجراح. 
الغريب في الأمر ـــ بحسب شهود  عيان ــ أن الوافد لم يشعر بقرض الفأر لإصبعيه، إلا بعد فترة، بسبب الإرهاق الذي  واجهه خلال فترة عمله.
وفي أول ردة فعل على الحادث، قرر العامل شراء كميات كبيرة  من المسحوق المخصص لمكافحة الفئران بالإضافة لمصيدة وضعها على مدخل غرفته، لتجنب  تعرضه للحادث مرة أخرى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*إصابة سجين حاول الهرب من محكمة دومة الجندل* 


حاول موقوف في سجن محافظة دومة الجندل التابعة لمنطقة الجوف، الهروب من المحكمة يوم  أمس، على رغم تقييد يديه وقدميه بـ«الكلبشات»، وذلك برمي نفسه من الطابق الأول  للمحكمة. وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة منطقة الجوف العقيد دامان ونيس الدرعان، أن  الموقوف (في العقد الثاني)، حاول الهروب حينما اقتيد إلى المحكمة لأخذ أقواله واعترافه  شرعاً بعدة قضايا سرقة نفذها، إضافة إلى اشتراكه في قضية سرقة كبرى مع أشخاص آخرين.  وقال الدرعان إن سقوط الموقوف على الأرض أثناء محاولة الهرب تسبب في كسر احد أصابع  يده، لافتاً إلى أنه تمت إحالته إلى مستشفى دومة الجندل العام، حيث لا يزال يتلقى  العلاج اللازم. 

من جهته، أشار مصدر طبي في المستشفى  إلى أن قسم  الإسعاف استقبل الحالة صباح أمس، لافتاً إلى أنه بالكشف على الموقوف اتضحت إصابته  برضوض بسيطة في الفخذين واليدين، «وأخرج من المستشفى بعد أن قُدم إليه العلاج  اللازم له».




بعد مكلبج وتهرب  :weird:  وين بتروح يعني

يالله اللحين وش استفدت غير التكسير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حراثة تجرح معلمات والسرعة تقتل وتصيب 5 طالبات



ارتطمت حافلة تقل ست معلمات مع حراثة زراعية ما أدى إلى إصابتهن بجروح وسائقهن في  ساعة مبكرة من فجر أمس الأول على طريق خليص، وشاركت فرق من الهلال الأحمر في نقل  المصابات إلى المستشفى العام. و في عفيف قضت طالبة وجرحت أربع من زميلاتها أمس في  منطقة صحراوية تبعد 70 كيلومترا شمال المحافظة، وذكرت المعلومات أن السيارة المسرعة  انقلبت بعد أن فقد سائقها السيطرة على المقود ونقلت فرقة الهلال الأحمر الطالبات  الجريحات إلى مستشفى عفيف العام. وقضى رجل وأصيب خمسة في تبوك في تحطم سيارة، وبذلت  فرق إنقاذ تتبع الدفاع المدني جهودا إضافية لإخراج المصابين من السيارة المحطمة قبل  نقلهم إلى مستشفى الملك خالد وفقا للناطق الإعلامي في الدفاع المدني في تبوك،  المقدم ممدوح سليمان. وفي ذات الوقت وأثناء عودة فرق الإنقاذ من موقع الحادث تلقت  بلاغا من غرفة العمليات عن حادث مماثل ونجح المنقذون في تحرير ثلاثة ركاب من وسط  الحطام. وفي حبونا اصطدمت سيارة مسرعة بعمود ناقل للتيار الكهربائي قرب بلدة  المجمع، وعزت مصادر السبب إلى السرعة الفائقة. وانحدرت شاحنة حديد في عقبة الباردة  قرب مدينة البشائر بعد عطل مفاجئ في كوابحها وتعرض سائقها المصري إلى جروح مختلفة  في أنحاء جسده. واستقرت سيارة في قاع وادي تيه على طريق محايل أبها ونجا سائقها من  الموت وعلى طريق المخواة بطاط، اصطدمت سيارتان وتوفيت سيدة في الحال بينما تعرض  زوجها وأطفالها وشقيقة زوجها إلى إصابات مختلفة. كما تسبب تلاحم بين شاحنتين في شل  حركة السير في جسر الجبل في المخواة وأسفر الحادث عن إصابة السائق .
وأنقذت فرق  من الدفاع المدني في المدينة المنورة رجلا وزوجته سقطت سيارتهما في حفرية قرب مخطط  شوران وأبلغ المتحدث الرسمي العقيد منصور الجهني أن الزوجين نقلا للمستشفى  للاطمئنان على سلامتهما.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الاضطراب يبرئ متهما بالسرقة


أفرجت سلطات  الأمن في محافظة الأحساء عن متهم بسرقة سيارة، بعد أن احضر والده شهادة طبية تؤكد  اضطرابه العقلي، وبحسب التقارير الرسمية أن رجلا أوقف سيارته أمس قرب متجر في  الهفوف، دائرة المحرك، ريثما يعود بعد لحظات، وعند عودته فوجئ بشاب يهرب بالمركبة،  غير أن دوريات أمنية تتبع لشرطة الصالحية القريبة من موقع الحدث لحقت بالسيارة،  واقتادت المتهم إلى المركز، فحضر والده على عجل واثبت أن نجله يعاني من اضطرابات  عقلية، مستدلا بتقرير طبي موثق، ليتم إطلاق سراح المعتل في الحال. 

حلووه هذي عنده اضطرابات عقليه وتاركينه سارح في الشوارع يأذي خلق الله  :huh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*طليق يبتز طليقته على الفيس بوك برسوم متحركة* 


اضطرت امرأة سعودية «مطلقة»، في العقد الرابع من عمرها، إلى تقديم بلاغ ضد طليقها،  الذي بدأ يحاول ابتزازها عبر البريد الالكتروني وموقع التواصل الاجتماعي «الفيس  بوك»، وإرسال صور رسوم متحركة تقلل من مكانة المرأة، وكيف يمكن للرجل ضربها  وتعنيفها بالألفاظ وحرمانها من أطفالها، وتوجيه الشتائم إليها، ورسمها بأبشع صورة  على حد قولها.

وتذكر في حديثها  أنها اضطرت صباح أمس إلى  تقديم بلاغين، أحدهما إلى لجنة العنف الأسري بالدمام التابعة إلى إمارة المنطقة  الشرقية والى قسم الشرطة لأخذ الحيطة والحذر، مضيفة «اتهمني عبر البريد الالكتروني  وخلال رسائل أجدها صباح كل يوم على باب المنزل، بأنني امرأة «ناشز»، وسيحاول اخذ  حضانة أطفالنا الثلاثة، عبر القضاء، وهذا الأمر تبت به المحاكم، إلا أن نقطة الخلاف  تدور حول أساليب الاستفزاز والابتزاز، فعلى موقع «الفيس بوك» دوّن عبارات غير لائقة  وحاول إيصال رسالة عن المرأة الناشز مع صور لرسوم متحركة بضرورة اضطهاد المرأة  وتعذيبها، وتطبيق اشد العقوبات عليها». وأشارت إلى أن السلوكيات التي يقوم بها  طليقها لها «تأثير واضح» وانعكاس عليها وعلى أبنائها، فتحاول ألا تعرض نفسها لذلك،  إلا أنها تجد رسائل ورقية ورسائل قصيرة عبر الجوال، وهذا الأمر الذي دفعها إلى  المطالبة بالحماية من المعنيين». وتقول: «يوم السبت الماضي، وصلتني رسالة على  البريد الالكتروني منه شخصياً كدعوة على «الفيس بوك»، من ضمن أنواع المطاردة ويرفق  صورة ابتزازية لي توحي بالضرب والعنف على هيئة رسوم، ناهيك عن الاتصالات والإزعاج،  فأنا دققت بالرسوم والكتابة المدونة محاولة الاتصال بذويي بسبب حال القلق التي  انتابتني».

وتطالب بـ «إحضاره ومحاكمته وأخذ التعهد عليه وعلى أي شخص من  أهله ومن طرفه يتعرض لنا بمكروه، وأن أي مشكلة تواجهني مع أطفالي سيكون هو المسؤول  مع أهله، ولن أتنازل عن هذه الإساءات والتهجمات لأنها تقلق راحتي وراحة أطفالي  وجعلتنا نعيش في رعب من هذه الابتزازات»، وفي تفاصيل حادثة الطلاق تشير إلى أنه «تم  طلاقي قبل عام علماً بأنني بقيت معلقة أربعة أعوام، حاول خلالها إدخالنا في حال  نفسية مزرية، فوالدهم احتضنهم فترة خمسة أشهر إلى أن صدر صك بحقي للحضانة لأنه  أخرجهم في إحدى المرات من المنزل انتقاماً مني وبقوا في الشارع وكانوا في حال سيئة  من الحروق والضرب وهذا ما أثبته القضاء».

وتوضح أنها حصلت على رقم تسلسلي من  لجنة العنف الأسري في الدمام التي تلقت المعاملة للتعامل معها، «لتوفير سبل الراحة،  كما تقدمت ببلاغ إلى الشرطة التي بدأت تتعاون مع لجنة العنف لتوفير الحماية لي  ولأطفالي، حتى لا يتفاقم الأمر ويصل إلى حدود لا يمكن السيطرة عليها، فأنا لا أريد  محكمة وعقوبات وإنما توفير حماية».

وتذكر الناشطة الحقوقية عليا إبراهيم، ان  «قضايا التشهير بين المطلقين أصبحت تتطلب تدخلاً، فالكثير من الحالات ترد إلى  الجهات الحقوقية، مطالبة بتوفير الحماية من الطليق، خصوصاً أن الأسلوب أصبح أكثر  احترافية بسبب التشهير الالكتروني، عبر مواقع «الانترنت»، فمن المتوقع أن يصل غيض  بعض الأزواج التشهير بصور زوجاتهم وهذا الأمر لا تتقبله الشريعة الإسلامية، فميثاق  الزواج بالإسلام قائم على مبدأ وركائز مستندة إلى القرآن والسنة، وهذا الأمر يتطلب  تدخلات وتطبيق عقوبات بالجلد وغيرها حتى يتعظ من هم يعتبرون أن المرأة سلعة يمكن  التشهير بها وتسويقها بعد الطلاق، فلا أعتقد أن المسألة يستهان بها، فالمفترض توفير  الحماية من لجان الحماية التابعة لوزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية، بالتعاون مع جهات أخرى  ويتدخل بها القضاء لإصدار أحكام قضائية ضد من يحاول فضح زوجته والتحدث عن مواضيع  تمس بجوانب عدة، فالزواج هو لدرء المفاسد وليس لرفعها، فالتشهير الالكتروني  واستخدام أساليب ابتزازية هما من باب المعاكسات بين المراهقين وليس الأزواج، فربما  تناسينا قدسية الزواج والهالة التي منحها إياها الدين الإسلامي».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي الكويت ..


*قتلت زوجها بعد علمها بزواجه من أخرى وتطلب الصلح مع أهله* 


رفضت أسرة المواطن الكويتي الذي أردته زوجته في منطقة خيطان بعد ان علمت بأمر زواجه  من اخرى الصلح الذي عرضه عليهم محامي المتهمة.
وأكد أشقاء القتيل  ان  «ما جاء على لسان المحامي وكيل القاتلة من عزمنا على الصلح لا أساس له من  الصحة».
وشدد ذوو المغدور على ان «ما ذكره المحامي في جلسة المحاكمة واستند عليه  في طلب التأجيل ما هو الا محاولة منه لكسب الوقت».
كانت النيابة العامة أسندت  للزوجة تهمة قتل زوجها بعد ان علمت عزمه على الزواج من اخرى، مستشهدة باعترافات  المتهمة والتي أقرت بأنها عادت لمنزل الزوجية ليلة الحادث بعد فترة قضتها في منزل  أسرتها إثر خلافات زوجية، وأنها بيتت النية لقتل زوجها والتخلص من حياتها  بالانتحار، بعد ان قامت بشراء اربع سكاكين من سوق خيطان وأخفتها في غرفة نومها ليلة  الواقعة. وأشارت المتهمة في التحقيقات الى ان «علاقتها بزوجها كانت وصلت لطريق  مسدود فأغلقت باب الغرفة وباغتته (الزوج) بطعنة نافذة في القلب».
وفي الجلسة  الماضية طالب محامي المتهمة تأجيل نظر القضية للصلح، وهو ما نفته أسرة القتيل.




قلنالكم فكروا مليوون مره قبل الاقدام على الزواج من ثانيه
النساء بعد حريق الجهرا فلتت عقولهم كل وحده تسمع عن زوجها ناوي عالثانيه
مباشره يتوجه تفكيرها للجريمه  :bigsmile:  الله يلوم اللي يلومهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أما في الامارات ..

شاب مصري يحرق نفسه امام نافذة حبيبته الفلسطينية في الشارقة


توفي شاب مصري في الحادية والعشرين من العمر بعد ان اقدم على احراق نفسه امام  منزل حبيبته الفلسطينية التي يبدو انها تركته من اجل احد اصدقائه، بحسب ما افادت  صحيفة غلف نيوز الاربعاء. 

وذكر ضابط في الشرطة للصحيفة ان الشاب قدم الى امام نافذة منزل حبيبته في  الشارقة فجر الجمعة وهدد بقتل نفسه حرقا اذا لم ترد على اتصالاته مؤكدا لها انه  يحبها ولا يستطيع العيش من دونها. 

واذ تجاهلت الشابة حبيبها السابق واغلقت النافذة واطفأت الاضواء لتعود الى  النوم، صب الشاب المصري، وهو طالب يقيم مع والده، البنزين على نفسه واشعل النار  بجسده. 

واصيب الشاب بحروق بنسبة 95% وتوفي بعد ساعات قليلة في المستشفى. 

وقد ترك الشاب رسالة يؤكد فيها انه مستعد للموت لان حبيبته تركته لتدخل في علاقة  مع واحد من اعز اصدقائه.


 :huh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابنة زعيم القاعدة تلجأ للسفارة السعودية بطهران

لجأت إيمان ابنة زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، أسامة بن لادن، إلى السفارة السعودية في  العاصمة الإيرانية طهران، بعد أن نجحت بالفرار من الحراسة المفروضة عليها،
و  كشفت إيمان في اتصال هاتفي مع شقيقها عبد الله، المقيم في السعودية، أنها و5 من  إخوانها محتجزون لدى السلطات الإيرانية منذ الغزو الأميركي لأفغانستان في نهاية عام  2001، فيما صرح عمر بن لادن للصحيفة بأنه، إلى جانب إيمان وإخوانه الخمسة، فإن زوجة  أبيه "أم حمزة" محتجزة كذلك لدى السلطات الإيرانية.

وناشد عمر، الابن الرابع  لأسامة بن لادن البالغ من العمر 29 عاماً والمقيم في قطر، السلطات الإيرانية  الإفراج عنهم.

وقال في حديث هاتفي ورسالة الكترونية تلقتها احد الصحف إن عائلة بن لادن المكونة من زوجته الأولى نجوى، وهي سورية تقيم في العاصمة  دمشق، كانت تجهل أن ابنتها إيمان وبقية إخوتها على قيد الحياة طيلة السنوات  الماضية، إلى أن اتصلت بعائلتها منذ ما يقارب الشهر.

وقال عمر إنها المرة الأولى  منذ هجمات سبتمبر/أيلول 2001، التي يمكن فيها الجزم بمكان أشقائه، حيث يوجد خمسة في  السعودية وثلاثة في سورية.

وأضاف قائلاً: "حتى قبل أربعة أسابيع لم نكن نعرف  مكان بقية الأشقاء، وهم سعد الذي يبلغ من العمر الآن نحو 29 عاما، وعثمان 25 عاما،  وفاطمة 22 عاما، وحمزة 20 عاما، وإيمان 17 عاما، وبكر 15 عاما."

ونقلت عن  عمر قوله إن إيمان اتصلت بشقيقها عبد الله، المقيم في السعودية، فطلب منها اللجوء إلى  السفارة السعودية في طهران فوراً، ومنذ ذلك الحين لا تزال الاتصالات جارية للسماح  لها بمغادرة إيران لكن دون جدوى.

وكشف أن شقيقته إيمان تمكنت من الهرب من  الحراس المرافقين لها ولزوجة أبيها خيرية أو "أم حمزة"، أثناء جولة تسوق لهما، حيث  قالت إن السلطات الإيرانية تسمح لهم بجولة تسوق واحدة كل ستة أشهر.

وأوضح أن  "إيمان تقيم منذ أكثر من 25 يوما داخل السفارة السعودية في غرفة زودها بها  المسؤولون هناك، الذين أكرموا وفادتها، وأننا نعمل على استكمال أوراقها للسماح لها  بالسفر إلى السعودية أو سورية، ويجب القول إن سورية كانت كريمة مع أمي وشقيقي  واثنين من أشقائي يعيشون هناك."

من جانبه أكد القائم بالأعمال السعوديه في  طهران، فؤاد قصاص لجوء إيمان ابنة أسامة بن لادن للسفارة  السعودية منذ أكثر من 25 يوماً.

وأشار القصاص إلى أن السفارة تبذل جهوداً  دبلوماسية "لترحيلها معززة مكرمة إلى أهلها وذويها."

وكشف عمر بن لادن أن  أشقاءه لم يتلقوا أي تعليم منذ احتجازهم في 2001، موضحاً أنهم يريدون العودة إلى  ذويهم سواء في السعودية أو سورية.

وأكد عمر بن لادن أن شقيقه سعد، حي يرزق  رغم ما تردد من أنه قتل قبل عام ونصف العام بهجوم صاروخي أمريكي على في الشريط  القبلي.

وأوضح أن والدته "نجوى" تركت أطفالها قبل هجمات سبتمبر/أيلول 2001  عندما قررت أن تغادر أفغانستان، لكنها "تبدي ندماً شديداً وحسرة، حيث تذرف الدموع  على مصير أطفالها الذين تركتهم هناك."

وقال عمر إن أشقاءه وزوجة أبيه،  وعوائل عربية أخرى يقيمون في مجمع سكني تحت حراسة مشددة في العاصمة طهران، وفي  البداية تم الفصل بين أفراد العوائل، الذكور في ملحق سكني والإناث في ملحق آخر  بعيد، ولحمايتهم لم يسمح لهم بالخروج أبدا من المجمع السكني، ولكن بعد فترة من  الزمن تم السماح لهم بالاختلاط، وتم تزويدهم بأجهزة تلفزيون.

وأضاف أن  الحكومة الإيرانية كانت كريمة في إعاشتهم، وتزويدهم بكل ما يحتاجونه، ولكن على  الأرجح لم تكن السلطات الإيرانية تعرف ماذا ستفعل بهذه المجوعة الكبيرة من العوائل  العربية غير المرغوب فيها من أي طرف.
وناشد عمر بن لادن الحكومة السورية "التدخل  بحكم علاقاتها الجيدة مع إيران لا سيما أن إخوتي أبرياء ولا دخل لهم في خلافات  الآخرين مع والدنا."

وقال عمر إنه أجرى اتصالات مع منظمة العفو الدولية  للتحرك من أجل أشقائه، وأنه كتب إلى الأمم المتحدة و"نادي مدريد"، الذي يضم في  عضويته 70 رئيس دولة، للتدخل من أجل الإفراج عنهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السجن لزوجين 3أعوام في الإمارات لشرائهما قاصر عراقية وإجبارها على البغاء

قضت محكمة في الإمارات العربية المتحدة بسجن زوج وزوجته لمدة ثلاثة أعوام لقيامهما  بتهريب فتاة عراقية قاصر وإجبارها على ممارسة الجنس مع رجال من أجل الحصول على  المال. وذكرت صحيفة ذا ناشو نال اليومية الإماراتية اليوم إن الزوجين، اللذين لم  يكشف النقاب عن هويتهما، يبلغان من العمر (52 عاما) و (45 عاما) و أصولهما عراقية.  

وأوضح ممثلو الادعاء أن الزوجين بالإضافة لرجل ثالث اشتروا الفتاة من  والديها عام 2005 بمبلغ يقدر بـ4000 دولار و أحضروها إلى عجمان إحدى الإمارات السبع  المكونة لدولة الإمارات وكان الزوجان يحصلان على نحو 500 دولار من الزبائن فى  الليلة الواحدة حيث يتم إجبار الفتاة على الاشتراك في ممارسات جنسية ضد رغبتها.  

وقد أنقذت الشرطة الفتاة عندما حاول الزوجان تهريبها إلى البحرين. وتبلغ  الفتاة حاليا 17 عاما و تقول أنها لم تتلق هى ولا أسرتها فى العراق أى أموال على  مدار الاعوام الماضية. وقالت عفراء البسطى المدير التنفيذى لمؤسسة دبى لرعاية  النساء والاطفال "لقد تمنينا أن يكون الحكم أقصى من ذلك لقد تضمنت تلك القضية فتاة  قاصر و لذلك كان يجب أن يكون الحكم أقوى من ذلك ليكون رادعا لكل المعتدين ومهربى  البشر".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الانتربول السعودي يحذر من رسائل الكترونية احتيالية



حذر الانتربول السعودي من كثرة الرسائل الالكترونية الاحتيالية التي ترد من خارج  المملكة ويقع ضحيتها بعض المواطنين ممن لديهم حساب بريد الكتروني.
وتتلخص تلك  الرسائل الواردة في طلب المرسل تحويل مبالغ نقدية باهضة من حساباتهم إلى حسابات  المرسل إليهم ، وذلك مقابل نسبة معينة من كامل المبلغ ترسل أولاً لهم مع إعطاء  تبريرات سبب تحويل المبلغ.
وقد يصل الأمر إلى أن يتم الاتصال هاتفياً للاتفاق  على مبلغ يدفعه الضحية لإتمام عملية التحويل ، وعادة ما ينتحل المرسلون / المحتالون  / أسماء منظمات دولية وجمعيات خيرية أو أسماء أشخاص معروفين وذلك لكسب الثقة من قبل  الضحية ، وعند الحصول على المبلغ المرسل يقطع الاتصال بالضحية ويصعب ملاحقتهم أو  استرداد مبالغهم.
وقد شدد الانتربول السعودي على عدم تفاعل المواطنين مع تلك  الرسائل وإهمالها تماماً حتى لا يقعوا ضحية لهؤلاء المحتالين .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اتهامات متبادلة بالاختلاس والابتزاز بين مقيم وكفيلته

تجري الجهات المختصة في شرطة الشمالية بجدة تحقيقا حول اتهام سيدة أعمال سعودية  لمقيم كان يعمل في شركة زوجها المتوفى باختلاس مبالغ مالية وصرف شيكات لصالحه من  حساب شركة زوجها المتوفى بموجب تفويض منحه إياه الزوج قبل وفاته، فيما برر المقيم  هذا الاتهام بأنه محاولة للضغط عليه بعد أن رفض الزواج منها مسيارا. :weird: 
من جانبه،  قال الباحث القانوني سلطان القحطاني، إن مقيما مصري الجنسية قدم إلى المملكة برفقة  زوجته وأولاده للعمل لدى إحدى الشركات الخاصة، حيث عمل سائقا لكفيله، وسكن بنفس  الفيلا التي يقطنها الكفيل.
وأوضح القحطاني أن المقيم تقدم بطلب توكيله للترافع  أمام الجهات المختصة لنقل كفالته، وتصحيح وضع إقامته بعد وفاة كفيله، ولكن زوجة  الكفيل المتوفى رفضت نقل كفالته. وأضاف أن السيدة كانت قد طلبت من المقيم الزواج  منها، فلما رفض اتهمته بالاستيلاء على مبالغ مالية من شركة زوجها المتوفى.
من  جانبها، نفت سيدة الأعمال صحة اتهامات مكفول زوجها المتوفى، مؤكدة أنها كانت تتعامل  معه تعامل صاحب العمل مع العامل نظرا لـ "العيش والملح" الذي قضاه برفقة زوجها حسب  تعبيرها.
كما أكدت أنها قامت بتجديد إقامته وهي لا تزال في فترة الحداد كبادرة  حسن نية تقديرا لعمله الطويل في شركة زوجها، وأنها بدأت خلال هذه الفترة تطالبه  بإعادة أموال وشيكات تصل إلى مليون و400 ألف ريال حصل عليها من جهات أخرى بصفته  مفوضا من قبل زوجها قبل وفاته، وأن ما دفعه لهذا الادعاء بحسب هو سعيه للخروج  من مأزق الاختلاس والسرقة، وأن موكلها تقدم ببلاغ هروب ضد هذا المقيم لدى إدارة  الجوازات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أحد مشائخ السلفيين يتطاول في حديثه على آية الله السيد السيستاني ويصفه بالفاجر والزنديق 





*تطاول  أحد مشائخ السلفيين على زعيم المسلمين الشيعة برميه بالزندقة والفجور . وقد وصف  المدعو الشيخ محمد العريفي السيد السيستاني بقوله هو "شيخ كبير زنديق فاجر في طرف  من أطراف العراق".*



* ولم يسلم مذهب المسلمين الشيعة من رميه  بالأكاذيب والشبهات التي ما انفك أمثال هذا الشيخ في تروجيها وتأجيج الفتنة  الطائفية البغيضة بين المسلمين.*



*ورغم  ماصدر عن الشيعة من عدم تدخلهم ونفيهم لوجود أي دعم للحوثيين ، إلاَّ أن المدعو  العريفي حاول خلط الأوراق لتمرير هجومه على الطائفة الشيعية ومرجعياتهم بشكل سافر  وتحدٍ لمشاعر الملايين من المسلمين.*



*مواطنون  من شيعة المملكة اعتبروا أن التطاول على رموز الطائفة وبث الأكاذيب والافتراءات ضد  الطائفة يسئ إلى شريحة كبيرة تعيش في بلاد الحرمين الشريفين ويمس مشاعرهم كما يؤجج  ويحرض على الكراهية بين المواطنين بعضهم البعض.*



* مؤكدين أن المرجع السيستاني هي من الرموز  الإسلامية التي حفظت وعملت على حقن دماء المسلمين في العراق وهي مرجعية لها مريديها  ومقلديها من كافة أنحاء العالم .* 



*واعتبروا أن هذا التطاول يستوجب من حكماء المسلمين من الطائفتين الشيعة  والسنة والمواطنين خصوصاً التعبير عن موقف وطني موحد يحول دون تأجيج الفتنة وإثارة  النعرات الطائفية*.

الله ياخذه  :evil:  ويقولولنا حوار وطني ..  وضرورة التعايش مع الآخر

وين علماء الشيعه ترد عليه وبالذات القطيف اللي كل يوم والثاني طلعوا علينا بتصريحات شكل

مراجعنا خط أحمر يا ...........  :evil:  المشكله اني مؤدبه ماعرف اقول الفاظ سيئه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*سحب لقاح مضاد لانفلونزا الخنازير لعدم فعاليته*




قالت إدارة الأغذية والأدوية الأمريكية أمس أن وحدة ميد ايميون التابعة لشركة  استرازينيكا سحبت بشكل طوعي بعضا من لقاحها المضاد لفيروس (اتش1ان1) (المعروف باسم  انفلونزا الخنازير) لأنه لا يحقق الفعالية المطلوبة. 

وقال نورمان بايلور مدير مكتب أبحاث اللقاحات والمراجعة في الإدارة أن عملية  السحب تشمل ما إجمالية 4.7 مليون جرعة من اللقاح الذي يرش في الأنف لكن لم يتبق سوى  ثلاثة آلاف جرعة فقط من هذه الجرعات في مخازنها. 

وقال بايلور للصحفيين في مؤتمر بالهاتف أن باقي الجرعات وزعت في أكتوبر ونوفمبر  عندما كان اللقاح في كامل فاعليته, وقالت إدارة الأغذية والأدوية الأمريكية أن  الأشخاص الذين تلقوا اللقاح بالفعل لا يحتاجون إلى جرعة أخرى. 

والشركة هي الثانية التي تسحب لقاحا مضادا لفيروس (اتش1ان1) في الشهر المنقضي.  وقامت سانوفي أفنتس في 15 ديسمبر بسحب 800 ألف جرعة من لقاح (اتش1ان1) الخاص  بالأطفال لأنه ليس بالفعالية المطلوبة. 

وتوصي ميد ايميون بعدم استخدام جميع عبوات اللقاح التي يظهر عليها تاريخ انتهاء  الصلاحية في الفترة من 19 إلى 26 يناير 2010.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رضيعة فرنسية تنجو بأعجوبة من الموت بعد سقوطها من ارتفاع 80 مترا


نجت رضيعة فرنسية تبلغ من العمر 20 شهرا من الموت بأعجوبة بعدما سقطت من فوق جرف  يبلغ ارتفاعه 80 مترا. وذكرت صحيفة (لو باريسيان) اليوم أن الحادث وقع في منتجع  إتريتا المطل على البحر حيث عثر رجال الإنقاذ على الطفلة على قيد الحياة عند سفح  الجرف بعد أن قفزت الأم على ما يبدو والطفلة بين ذراعيها. ولم تنج الأم. 

وقال المحققون أن الآم (25 عاما) كانت تعاني من الاكتئاب قبل أن تقرر أن تضع حدا  لحياتها ولحياة رضيعتها. وأصيبت الطفلة بعدة كسور وارتجاج. ويعتقد رجال الإنقاذ أن  جسد الآم خفف من حدة السقوط على الرضيعة مما مكنها من البقاء على قيد الحياة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*فلكي:التنبؤات عند بداية كل سنة خدعة للكسب المادي*



وصف عادل السعدون الباحث الفلكي التنبؤات التي يطلقها المنجمون عند نهاية كل سنة  ميلادية للتنبؤ بأحداث السنة الجديدة وقراءة الطالع باستحدام الابراج الفلكية  بالخدعة الشائعة التي تهدف الى التكسب المالي. 

وقال الفلكي السعدون ان من بداية معرفة الانسان بنجوم السماء فقد قسمها الى  ابراج لكي تسهل عليه معرفتها ..مبينا ان الابراج هي مجموعة من النجوم المتقاربة  ظاهريا وتوحي للناظر اليها بأنها تشبه حيوان او انسان او اداة مثل صورة العقرب  والاسد او الوزة او انسان اسطوري مثل هرقل او المرأة المسلسة او راعي الماعز  وغيرها. 

وأوضح ان الابراج عرفت قديما منذ ايام الصينيين والبابليين والهنود ونظرا الى ان  الابراج تقع على دائرة الكسوف وهي الدائرة التي تسير عليها الشمس والكواكب والارض  وحددت مدتها الى 365 يوما وهي السنة الارضية وعدد البروج 12 برجا وبتقسيم عدد ايام  السنة على عدد البروج ينتج عن ذلك ان الشمس تمر بكل برج لمدة 30 يوما تقريبا. 

واضاف انه هذا الحد فان الكلام عن البروج يتميز بالموضوعية والحس العلمي الا ان  ما حصل ان البابليين وغيرهم من الشعوب ربطوا ما بين الابراج وما بين مصير البشر  وطباع الانسان وقدره واعتبروا ان لكل برج خواص تختلف عن خواص البرج الاخر ومن يولد  في برج ما فان البرج يسيطر على قراراته ومصيره ونوع سلوكيات هذا الفرد . 

وقال السعدون ان هذا المفهوم انتقل الى اليونان والرومان واستمر علم التنجيم الى  يومنا هذا وهو يعتبر من الناحية العلمية فن غير صحيح وليس له اي اساس علمي وكل ما  يكتب في المطبوعات والكتب الخاصة بالتنجيم وما يذاع في القنوات التلفزيونية  الفضائية وغيرها هو نوع من الدجل واستغلال جهل الانسان المسكين الذي يبحث عن  المجهول من وراء دجالين استغلوه ماديا وحصلوا على الشهرة والمجد الزائف. 

ولفت الى ان من اول اسباب عدم صحة تنبؤاتهم ان كل تواريخ الابراج التي تنشر  حاليا كلها خطأ وسبب ذلك ان تواريخ وقوع الشمس في برج ما قبل 2500 عام عندما وضعت  الابراج تغير اليوم بسبب ما يسمي بتبكير الاعتدالين ومثال ذلك ان برج الحمل كان  يبدأ في 21 مارس والان يبدأ في 19 ابريل اما برج الثور فكان يبدأ بتاريخ 20 ابريل  والان يبدأ في 14 مايو وبرج الاسد في 23 يوليو اما الان يبدأ في 10 اغسطس. 

ودعا السعدون من يصدق المنجمين الى الاخذ بتعاليم الدين الحنيف..وقال // فيعلموا  ان عالم الغيب هو الله وحده فمن يؤمن بالله يجب الا يصدق هؤلاء الذين يستغلون جهل  وسذاجة بعض الناس ويملون جيوبهم من وراء ذلك ويحصلون على الشهرة الزائفة.


 :bigsmile:  وانت اش حارق رزك

خل الناس على كيفها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

المخزون المائي للقطاع في خطر 
 
*غزة أمام كارثة بيئية بسبب اختلاط مياه الشرب مع  المجاري* 
 



 
*يقف قطاع غزة على اعتاب كارثة بيئية جديدة، بسبب خطر اختلاط مياه الشرب مع المياه  العادمة، في وقت يتعرض المخزون الجوفي إلى خطر كبير دعا الكثير من الخبراء إلى  التحذير من خطورة ما هو قديم وضرورة وضع الحلول المناسبة لتجاوز هذه الأزمة، كما أن  مياه المجاري وصلت إلى الكثير من الأراضي الزراعية ما أضاف المزيد من المعاناة على  كاهل المزارعين.*


*غزة:*  أوصى العديد من الخبراء في المجال البيئي بضرورة حل مشاكل المياه العادمة في قطاع  غزة للحفاظ على المخزون الجوفي لمياه الشرب، وحذروا هؤلاء من حدوث كوارث صحية تصيب  كافة سكان غزة البالغ عددهم حوالي مليون ونصف مليون فلسطيني بسبب شح المخزون  وإختلاطه بالمياه العادمة.

وتكمن مشكلة مناطق  متعددة في قطاع غزة، عدم وجود شبكات صرف صحي متكاملة في المدن ومناطق تجمع لتلك  المياه في أماكن التي خصصت لها والتي تقع بالقرب من الحدود مع إسرائيل، وأستعوضوا  ذلك بشكل مؤقت في إنشاء أحواض كبيرة فوق الأراضي المحررة والتي يسمونها الفلسطينيون  بالمواصي، التي أخلتها إسرائيل في العام 2005، وهي الأراضي الأكثر خصوبة من الناحية  الزراعية والأفضل من ناحية جودة المياه الجوفية.

من جانبه المهندس  محمد الفرا رئيس بلدية حان يونس، ثاني أكبر محافظة في قطاع غزة، أن الأحواض الأربعة  الرئيسية للمياه العادمة التي أقيمت فوق مواصي خان يونس غربي المدينة، مؤقتة. وقال  لإيلاف "المخطط الرئيسي لتجمع المياه العادمة هو على الحدود مع إسرائيل شرقي  المحافظة، وإسرائيل كانت تمنع الطواقم الفنية من البدء في إنشاء تلك التجمعات، خلال  الإنتفاضة، مما حذا بالبلدية لإيجاد لأحواض مؤقتة تتجمع فيها مياه الصرف الصحي، وهو  فوق الأراضي المحررة".

وأضاف "قبل شهرين  سمحت إسرائيل بالعمل على إنشاء أحواض بالقرب من الحدود، وبدأت الطواقم الفنية  بتطبيق المخطط الرئيسي، لكن الأمر سيستغرق أربعة سنوات لإنهاء العمل بشكل  متكامل".

ويعتمد قطاع غزة  على مياه الأمطار فقط لمخزون جوفي إستراتيجي لمياه الشرب، بعدما أنشأت إسرائيل سدود  تحول دون تدفق والوديان من النقب إلى غزة، ومن ثم إلى البحر الأبيض المتوسط، فضلاً  عن حفر الآبار الارتوازية وكذلك حفر شبكات امتصاص كبيرة، لحجز مياه الأمطار  المتدفقة إلى الضفة الغربية أو قطاع غزة.

ويشكو مواطنون من  تسرب مياه عادمة إلى أراضيهم التي تبعد عن أحواض مياه صرف صحي مقامة على بعد 100  متر عنهم. وقال المزارع محمد اللحام أن أوراق مزروعاته تصّفر رغم محاولة مكافحة  الإصفرار.

ويعزو ذلك رئيس  مجلس إدارة جمعية أنصار البيئة الفلسطينية المهندس محمد أبو جلمبو، إلى تسرب واضح  لمياه الصرف الصحي داخل الأراضي المحيطة بالأحواض. وقال المهندس أبو جلمبو لإيلاف  "من المؤكد أن ضرراً بيئياً وصحياً سيحدث على مستوى كبير في غزة، ويمكن تداركه  بإلغاء تلك الأحواض المقامة فوق أفضل وأجود مياه عذبة يمكن إستخدامها  للشرب".

وأضاف رئيس مجلس  إدارة جمعية أنصار البيئة الفلسطينية " حوالي 10% من مياه قطاع غزة المنتجة تعتبر  صالحة للشرب طبقاً للمعايير الفلسطينية حيث يزيد تركيز الكلوريد عن 300 ملغم/لتر،  وهو ما يعني أن أزمة متفاقمة ستحل بقطاع غزة على مستوى مياه الشرب".    

ودمرت إسرائيل في  حربها الأخيرة قبل سنة على قطاع غزة العديد من مولدات الضغط العالي للكهرباء التي  تغذي آبار المياه ومحطات معالجة مياه المجاري، ما ينذر بتدهور الوضع المائي في غزة  من حيث الكمية أو النوعية. وباتت معظم المياه المنتجة لأغراض الشرب لا تتوافق  والموصى به من قبل منظمة الصحة العالمية، فضلاً عن الخطر الجدي المتمثل باحتمال  فيضان المياه العادمة من محطات ضخ المجاري التي تفتقر إلى الكهرباء أو الوقود  اللازمين لتشغيلها.

وشدد المهندس أبو  جلمبو على أن الوضع المائي الحالي بغزة وصل لمرحلة حرجة. وقال لإيلاف "الكمية التي  يتم إخراجها من الخزان الجوفى تصل حوالي 160 مليون متر مكعب، لكن كمية الشحن  الطبيعية تقدر بحوالي 90 مليون متر مكعب في السنة"، مشيراً إلى انه إذا استمر الوضع  على ما هو عليه "فان السنوات القليلة القادمة ستستنفد المياه العذبة في الخزان  الجوفي".
ويخشى خبراء مختصون من وصول الأزمة لذروتها مع بداية الصيف المقبل،  جراء الحصار الإسرائيلي على غزة، والحيلولة دون دخول المعدات اللازمة من اجل  المساهمة في تحسين نوعية وجودة المياه. وأكد مدير مصلحة مياه بلديات الساحل في غزة  المهندس منذر شبلاق، أن المياه لم تعد صالحة للاستخدام الإنساني، حيث تشير التحاليل  والدراسات الدولية إلى أن 10% فقط من مياه قطاع غزة باتت صالحة للاستخدام، وهو ما  ينذر بحدوث خطر حقيقي على حياة سكان غزة.

وقال شبلاق "لعلاج  الأزمة، يجب الإسراع في العمل على إنشاء محطة تحلية مياه البحر، والإسراع في إنشاء  الأنبوب القطري الواصل بين شمال القطاع وجنوبه لتوزيع المياه العذبة المحلاة للجميع  وذلك بالتزامن مع إنشاء محطة التحلية والعمل على تحسين شبكة توزيع المياه  بالمحافظات المختلفة والحد من الوصلات غير قانونية للشبكة، إضافة للعمل على إنشاء  محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي المقررة في الخطة الوطنية، حتى يتم إعادة استخدامها  للزراعة، وبذلك يحد من الضغوطات على الخزان الجوفي".


شايفين كيف  :huh:  في امور مهمه مفترض العالم يسلط الضوء عليها
 

 ويكون الجميع مشغول فيها مو زي ما البعض يطيب لهم العبث (خلافات مذهبيه وتخريب )في خدمة اعداء الاسلام

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*القبض على إمرأة في هاواي هددت بقتل ميشيل  أوباما*
 



*قبل الزيارة المقررة للرئيس الأميركي  باراك أوباما وعائلته إلى هاواي لقضاء عطلة الميلاد، ألقت السلطات القبض على إمرأة  في هذه الولاية وجهت إليها تهمة التهديد بقتل ميشيل أوباما.*

*واشنطن*: ألقت السلطات الأميركية القبض على امرأة في هاواي  الاسبوع الماضي ووجهت إليها تهمة التهديد بقتل السيدة ميشيل زوجة الرئيس باراك  أوباما قبل أيام من زيارة يزمع الزوجان القيام بها الي الولاية لقضاء عطلة عيد  الميلاد.

ووفقا لوثائق قدمت الي المحكمة هذا الاسبوع فان  جهاز أمن الرئاسة القى القبض على المرأة وتدعى كريستي لي روشيا في 19 ديسمبر كانون  الاول في مدينة كانيوهي في هاواي بعد ان تأكد من انها وجهت التهديد وانها لديها  معلومات عن المكان الذي ستقيم فيه اسرة اوباما اثناء زيارتها. ووجهت الي المرأة  تهمة التهديد بقتل سيدة أميركا الاولى والاعتداء على ضابط بجهاز أمن الرئاسة بعد  القاء القبض عليها.

ووفقا لسجلات المحكمة فان قاضيا اتحاديا ارجأ  يوم الاربعاء جلسة استماع بشأن اعتقال روشيا لحين اخضاعها لفحص لقواها العقلية  وستبقى قيد الاحتجاز حتى ذلك الحين. ومن المتوقع ان تتوجه اسرة اوباما الى هونولولو  في هاواي صباح الخميس بعد ان يقترع مجلس الشيوخ الأميركي على تشريع لاصلاح نظام  الرعاية الصحية يتصدر الاولويات التشريعية للرئيس الأميركي.


 :bigsmile:  اي زين خل يسوو لها فحص لقواها العقليه يمكن تطلع مختله وتنفذ بجلدها من هالتهمه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حماس تتسلم رد الاحتلال الاسرائيلي على صفقة تبادل  الاسرى


أكد المتحدث باسم الحكومة الفلسطينية بغزة طاهر النونو الاربعاء أن الوسيط الالماني  سلم حركة حماس الاقتراح الاسرائيلي بشأن صفقة تبادل الاسرى خلال زيارته لغزة، مؤكدا  أن الحركة ستعطي ردها بعد دراسة الاقتراح.

وقال النونو إن الحكومة علمت بأن  الوسيط الالماني سلم الاقتراح الاسرائيلي لحماس في جلسة صباحية. 

ولفت  النونو الى أن الوفد الالماني غادر غزة، مضيفا أن الحكومة تدعم موقف الفصائل  الفلسطينية فيما يتعلق بمطالبها العادلة تجاه الاسرى. 

من جهته قال القيادي  في حماس وعضو الوفد المفاوض محمود الزهار إن الحركة تحتاج عدة ايام لدراسة المقترح  والرد عليه.

بدوره اكد مسؤول في لجان المقاومة الشعبية انه من المتوقع عقد  لقاء بين الفصائل الاسرة لدراسة المقترح الاسرائيلي.

ويجري الوسيط الالماني  منذ اشهر عدة مفاوضات غير مباشرة بين حماس والكيان الاسرائيلي بغية التوصل الى  اتفاق لتبادل الاسرى.

ووافقت حكومة الاحتلال الاسرائيلي مساء الاثنين من حيث  المبدأ على الافراج عن مئات الاسرى الفلسطينيين مقابل الاسير جلعاد شاليط، لكنها  ترفض عودة جزء منهم الى بيوتهم في الضفة الغربية.

وساد انقسام في الحكومة  الاسرائيلية المصغرة التي تضم سبعة وزراء حيال الموقف الواجب اتخاذه من شروط مبادلة  الجندي بنحو الف سجين فلسطيني.

وذكرت وسائل الاعلام الاسرائيلية ان ثلاثة  وزراء في الحكومة الامنية بينهم وزير الحرب ايهود باراك يؤيدون اتفاقا مع حماس  بينما يعارضه ثلاثة آخرون.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مبارك يختتم جولته بالمنطقة بعد بحث ملفات فلسطين  واليمن وايران



أجرى الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك الاربعاء محادثات مع امير الكويت صباح الاحمد الصباح  في ختام جولة شملت الامارات والسعودية كما افادت وكالة الانباء الكويتية  (كونا).

ووصل مبارك الى العاصمة الكويتية في آخر محطة في جولته التي بدأها  الاثنين في ابوظبي حيث اجرى بعيد وصوله محادثات مع صباح الاحمد الصباح تناولت  العلاقات بين البلدين والقضايا ذات الاهتمام المشترك وآخر المستجدات على الساحتين  الاقليمية والدولية.

وكانت المحادثات بين مبارك والملك عبد الله تناولت ليل  الثلاثاء في الرياض بحث التطورات الراهنة على الساحة العربية وفي مقدمتها تطورات  القضية الفلسطينية، حسبما افادت وكالة الانباء السعودية.

واضافت الوكالة  ان"مباحثات الزعيمين تناولت مستجدات الاحداث على الساحتين الاسلامية والدولية وموقف  البلدين منها اضافة الى آفاق التعاون بين البلدين".

ونقلت صحيفة الحياة  اللندنية السعودية التمويل عن مصادر مطلعة قولها ان "جولة مبارك تتصل بعرض مبادرة  مصرية جديدة تستهدف تفعيل العمل العربي المشترك للتعامل مع القضايا المصيرية التي  تواجه المنطقة وعدم ترك المنطقة عرضة للمبادرات والتدخلات الاقليمية والدولية بعيدا  عن القوى الفاعلة والاساسية لها".

من جهتها نقلت صحيفة الاهرام المصرية عن  وزير الخارجية المصري احمد ابوالغيط قوله ان "مبارك اكد للملك عبد الله وقوف مصر  الى جانب السعودية في مواجهتها مع الحوثيين وان مصر مستعدة لتقديم كل اشكال الدعم  للسعودية"!.

واضاف ابو الغيط بحسب الصحيفة انه دار نقاش وتشاور حول البرنامج  النووي الايراني مشيرا الى ان "هناك احساسا بضرورة التوصل الى تسوية سياسية سلمية  لهذا الملف تحقق لايران حقها في الاستخدامات السلمية للطاقة النووية و تبعد خطر  الانتشار النووي عن هذه المنطقة"، مشددا على"الحاجة الى اظهار المرونة من كل  الاطراف وصولا لهذه التسوية السياسية".

 :amuse:  سبحان الله مبارك هذا مش نازلي من زورابدا 
كح كح  :sila:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الاسد يؤكد تمسكه بالوسيط التركي وعودة الارض


أكد الرئيس السوري بشار الاسد الاربعاء تمسكه بالوسيط التركي في عملية السلام مشددا  على ان "عودة الارض هي التي تحقق السلام وليس العكس".

وقال الاسد أثناء  مؤتمر صحفي جمعه مع رئيس الوزراء التركي طيب رجب اردوغان "ان الوسيط التركي كان  وسيطا نزيها وعادلا موضوعيا وبالمختصر كان وسيطا ناجحا ونحن نؤكد على هذا اليوم  اكثر من اي وقت في الماضي".

واضاف ان هذا "لا يعني رفض اي مساعدة، أننا نريد  وربما نحتاج لمساعدة اي دولة مهتمة في هذا العالم ولكن هذا لا يعني استبدال من نجح  في هذه العملية او محاولة تجاوزه تحت عناوين واهية وغير مقبولة".

وشدد الاسد  على ان "الارض هي التي تحقق السلام وليس العكس اما عودة الارض من الناحية المادية  بعد توقيع الاتفاقية فهي عملية اجرائية".

واعتبر الاسد ان مقولة "السلام هو  الذي يعيد الارض وبالتالي علينا ان نبدأ المفاوضات ولاحقا تأتي الارض كنتجية" انها  مفاوضات بحسب "الطريقة الفلسطينية ليس لها نهاية زمنية".

وقد اضطلعت تركيا  العام الفائت بدور الوسيط في مفاوضات سلام غير مباشرة بين سوريا وكيان  اسرائيل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ايران تدشن قريبا جيلا جديدا من الاقمار الصناعية  باسم طلوع



أعلن وزير الدفاع الايراني احمد وحيدي أن جيلا جديدا من الأقمار الصناعية باسم طلوع  سيكتمل بناؤها مع حلول ذكرى انتصار الثورة الاسلامية الشهر المقبل. 

وخلال  تفقده معرضا للقدرات الصناعية الالكترونية الايرانية في مدينة شيراز وسط البلاد،  أوضح وحيدي أن القمر الجديد هو من تصميم وتصنيع المتخصصين والخبراء  الايرانيين.

وقال ان هذه الخطوة مهمة للغاية لحضور ايراني مستديم وناشط في  الفضاء واستثمار الطاقات الجيدة الموجودة في هذا القطاع .

وأشار الى أن  مؤسسة الصناعات الالكترونية قد نجحت في تجهيز البلاد بالأجهزة والأنظمة الرادارية  المتطورة.

كما أكد وجود الطاقات اللازمة لابتكار وتحديث أنظمة الحرب  الالكترونية لتأمين وضمان الأمن في البلاد.

واعتبر وحيدي ان الانجازات  المهمة التي حققتها وزارة الدفاع الايرانية في المجالات الالكترونية زادت قوة الردع  الايرانية كما كسرت الحكر المفروض من قبل بعض الدول في هذا المجال.

واكد  وزير الدفاع الايراني ان مواجهة الحرب الناعمة وازالة التهديد بحاجة الى التعرف على  الظروف وجمع المعلومات وتحليل الانظمة الذكية قائلا: تم توفير طاقات جديدة على صعيد  استخدام انظمة الحرب الالكترونية بغية التعرف على معدات وتحرکات العدو عبر انتاج  برمجيات مناسبة.

وصرح ان القوات المسلحة الايرانية ستسد احتياجاتها الدفاعية  عبر استخدام المعدات والاجهزة المنتجة محليا، مؤكدا ان بامكان القوات المسلحة  وباستخدام هذه المعدات المتطورة ان تراقب تحركات العدو وترصده وتجهض مخططاته.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استعدادات لاحياء عاشوراء في باكستان وسط اجراءات  امنية مشددة



بدأت في باكستان الإستعدادات لإحياء مناسبة عاشوراء، ذكرى استشهاد سبط الرسول  الأكرم صلى الله عليه وآله والسلم ، الإمام الحسين عليه السلام. 

وفيما تشهد  المساجد والجامعات في باكستان عقد مجالس العزاء وإلقاء الخطب والمحاضرات بهذه  المناسبة، تفرض قوات الأمن إجراءات أمنية مكثفة لحماية المساجد ومجالس  العزاء.

وككل عام هجري جديد ومع بداية حلول أول شهوره محرم الحرام يبدأ  المسلمون في باكستان على اختلاف طوائفهم وشرائحهم الاستعداد لإحياء ذكرى تأبين  الإمام الحسين سبط رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم الذي كان استشهاده في العاشر  من محرم نقطة تحول كبيرة في مسيرة الأمة الاسلامية . 

وقال احد اعضاء ادارة  مسجد امام بارغاه في اسلام اباد في تصريح للعالم الاربعاء : تبدا مجالس التذكير  باستشهاد الامام الحسين عليه السلام في شهر محرم الحرام وان مشاركة المؤمنين في  مجالس تابين الامام الحسين (ع) هي اقل مايمكن تقديمها او فعلها تجاهه حيث يحيى  الشعب الباكستاني الذكرى في مجالس العزاء في جو من مشاعر فياضة .

ويتمثل  إحياء هذه الذكرى عادة في عقد برامج دينية وثقافية متنوعة حيث تشهد المساجد  والجامعات عقد المجالس التأبينية والقاء الخطب والمحاضرات يستعرض فيها العلماء  والمفكرون من الشيعة والسنة مناقب الإمام الحسين عليه السلام واستعراض سيرته العطرة  وذكر فضائله ومناقبه الغنية بالمآثر والمفعمة بالتأثير.

وقال باقر علي احد  علماء الشيعة في مسجد امام بارغاه في اسلام اباد في تصريح للعالم ان فلسفة محرم  تتمثل في تذكير المسلم الغافل عن ربه ونبيه ودينه فعندما يقبل محرم الحرام فان  شهادة الامام الحسين تذكر باستقامته والتزامه الصراط المستقيم . 

وصاحبت  الاستعدادات للتأبين الحسيني هذا العام موجة من التشديدات الأمنية وتكثيف قوات  الأمن في المدن المختلفة لحراسة الأماكن المقدسة و غيرها من المجالس، خشية تعرضها  لاعتداءات إرهابية.

وبالرغم من التأزم الأمني والسياسي الذي يضرب طول البلاد  وعرضها، إلا ان ذلك لم يمنع الشعب الباكستاني بطوائفه الاستعداد لإحياء هذه الذكرى  التاريخية الخالدة، لما تحمله من دلالات وأبعاد تنطبق في جزء كبير منها على الحقائق  الكامنة في باكستان.

----------


## فرح

شموووع حبيبتي 
وتسلمي ع الجهووود والنشااااط المميز
ربي لايرحمنا منك ياااعمري 
قضى الله حوااائجك بحق العباس ابن علي عليه السلام 

وربي مااريد اتكلم بس هالسلفي حرق اعصاااابي ربي ينتقم منه..
 لازلنا ننتظر آخر مايستجد لذيكم من احدااااث جديده 
البنت خلاص من المتااابعيين  :embarrest:  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يؤ يؤ  فرووحه متى جيتي 

توي مسكره الباب ماشفت أحد  :toung: 

بعد عمري يسلم قلبك ياارب ويحفظك

ما انحرم من متابعتك وحضورك الغالي

مأجوره بقمر بني هاشم

موفقه مقضيه حوائجك بعون الله

اذكريني في مآتم أهل البيت بدعائك

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطيييييييك الف عاااااافية خيتي.}}*


*مأجووورين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الله يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 

*اخبار  اكيد  كلها  عن السرقات والحوادث * 

*وهذا الملعون العريفي   لعنة الله عليه* 

*بس  شو نقول* 

*يا ظالم لك يوم * 

*مأجورين * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاس ..

يعافيك ويسلم قلبك

تسلمي حبيبتي عالمتابعه والتواصل

لاعدمتك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق ..

الله يعافيك ويسلمك يارب





> *وهذا الملعون العريفي   لعنة الله عليه* 
> 
> *بس  شو نقول* 
> 
> *يا ظالم لك يوم *



صح له يوم الله ينتقم منه 

تعودنا بمجرد  ان يهل محرم تهل وتبدأ معاه  محاولات مثال هالمذكور لإثارة الفتن

والتهجم بشتى الاساليب ومحاولة تشويه صورة الشيعه

يسلموو باباتي ماننحرم من متابعتك وتواصلك

----------


## نجم تداول

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله زبركاته 

تحياتي لك  (شمعه تحترق )  على تضحيتك بنفسك  لتضيئي لنا كل جديد  وان شاء الله تكوني شمعه مضيئه متجدده وجرقأ مفيدأ ان شاء الله 
ونحن من المتابعين لما تنقلينه من بصمات جميله  ومجهود رائع وفقك الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأرصاد تتوقع حالة عدم استقرار جوية على منطقة مكة تبدأ غداً

توقع تقرير صادر عن الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة، حالة عدم استقرار جوية  على منطقة مكة المكرمة بما فيها السواحل ومدينة جدة حتى منطقة الليث والقنفذة، حيث  تتهيأ الفرصة لهطول أمطار تسبق بنشاط في الرياح السطحية، وذلك من يوم الغد  "الجمعة"

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نجم تداول ..

تسلم خيي وحياك الله 

كل الشكر لمتابعتك .. ممتنه لحضورك ووضع بصمتك

موفق لكل خير 

اذكروني في دعائكم الصالح

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تاركة 70 حفيد وحفيدة... وفاة أكبر معمرة بالأردن عن عمر 120 عام

أعلن في عمان اليوم عن وفاة أكبر سيدة أردنية معمرة في مدينة الطفيلة جنوب  الاردن.
وقالت مصادر طبية أردنية إن المعمرة الحاجة خضرة محمد يوسف النعانعة  توفيت مساء أمس عن عمر يناهز 120 عاما.
وقال أحد أحفادها (54 عاما) إن جدته من  مواليد عام 1889م وقد تزوجت مرتين أنجبت من الزوج الأول أربع بنات والزوج الثاني لم  تنجب منه فيما توفيت أكبر بناتها في الستينيات ولها الآن نحو 70 حفيدا وحفيدة  .
يذكر أن حياة أهالي مدينة الطفيلة الواقعة في مناطق جبلية جنوب الأردن تتسم  بالبساطة كون الأهالي يعتمدون في معيشتهم على الأعمال الزراعية وتربية الماشية

الله يرحمها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اوربا تحذر من الأمطار السامة

اثبتت واحدة من اهم الدراسات العلمية في اوربا ان الأمطار التي تسقط فوق القارة  الاوربية لم تعد كأمطار السابق، فهي قد تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من العناصر السامة  والمذابة في الماء، بحيث لايسمح للأهالي استخدامها لأغراض الشرب.
ويحدد الاتحاد  الأوروبي والولايات المتحدة الدرجة العليا لتركيز السموم في الماء بـ 100 نانوغرام  في اللتر الواحد من ماء الشرب، ولكن الاختبارات اثبتت على وجه الخصوص ان الامطار  التي تسقط في الدقائق الأولى تحتوي على كميات مضاعفة من المواد الضارة، مثل 4 آلاف  نانوغرام من السموم التي تدعى بـ Dinitvofenol 2.4.
وقد أثبتت اختبارات أجريت  على 41 وجبة مطرية حرة ان مستوى السموم تعدى في 9 حالات المائة نانوغرام من  السموم.

وبحسب وسائل اعلام مرئية قالت من بين هذه السموم مادة Atvazin التي  تؤدي للاصابة بتقرح الجلد والتهاب العينين والحساسية والسرطان والتقيوء  وغيرها.
وبالنسبة للحيوانات، فان هذه المادة السمية تؤدي الى اصابة النظام  العصبي والكبد والكليتين بالعطل.
ولكن متى تصبح الأمطار أكثر سمية؟
قبل كل  شيء، حين يحدث المطر بعد فترة طويلة من الجفاف، ففي الدقائق الاولى تهبط مع الماء  الغازات السامة التي استقرت في الأعالي، ثم تتجمع هذه المياه التي تحتوي على السموم  في الأحواض والخزانات والآبار والحفر الموجودة على سطح الأرض او تحتها، بعدها تتسرب  الى الاراضي الزراعية والبيوت، وتستخدم لغرض الشرب ايضا، فتؤدي الى عواقب صحية  خطيرة.
العلماء السويديون طرحوا نظرية تشير الى ان احتواء مياه الامطار على  كميات كبيرة من السموم يؤدي الى ارتفاع حجم الاصابات بأمراض السرطان المختلفة في  العالم الغربي.
ويفترض الأطباء بأن السموم الموجودة في مياه الأمطار هي التي  تضعف فعالية الجهاز المناعي في الجسم، مما يسمح للفيروسات الضارة بالعبث في جسم  الانسان وترجيح الاصابة بالسرطان او الأمراض الفتاكة الأخرى.

من متى والمطر يحتوي على مواد سامه  :weird:  !!!

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عاجل 

استشهاد اكثر من 15شهيدا وعدد من الجرحى بأنفجار مزدوج بعبوة وانتحاري على موكب  عزاء في المشتل



ادى انفجار مزدوج بعبوة ناسفة وانتحاري بحزام ناسف الى استشهاد اكثر من 15 وعدد  كبير من الجرحى على موكب للعزاء عصر اليوم بالمشتل .

الانفجار ناتج عن حزام ناسف يرتديه ارهابي فجر نفسه على موكب للعزاء الحسيني يؤدي "  اللطم" في ازقة المشتل وانفجار عبوة ناسفة مباشرة بعد الانفجار الاول . واضاف شاهد عيان ان اهالي المنطقة وذوي الشهداء والجرحى حملوا القوات الامنية المتواجدة في  المشتل والتي رفضت حماية الموكب ولم توفر لهم الحماية اللازمة

وانفجار سياره مفخخه في بغداد


*الانفجار استهدف حسينية وموكب قمر بني هاشم، وفي حصيلة أولية قال مواطنون إن  عدد الشهداء 3 والجرحى  ثمانية.*

*إلى ذلك انفجرت عبوة في احد المواكب الحسينية في حي الإعلام  شارع البدالة وخلفت شهيدا وعدد من الجرحى.*

*في والسياق ذاته، ذكر مصدر إعلامي في مدينة كربلاء المقدسة ان  عبوة ناسفة انفجرت صباح اليوم في إحدى المطاعم الشعبية في ناحية العطيشي شرق  كربلاء.*

* الانفجار وقع من خلال  عبوة كانت موضوعة في أحدى المحلات في منطقة العطيشي التابعة لقضاء الحسينية 20 كم  شرق كربلاء "، وأضاف ان الانفجار أسفر عن سقوط عدد من الجرحى تم نقلهم إلى المستشفى  "*

 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جيرانه أبلغوا عن رائحة كريهة في شقته

سعودي ينتحر لأسباب مجهولة في البحرين





عثرت الجهات الأمنية في البحرين يوم أمس على رجل سعودي في نهاية الخمسينات من العمر  مقتولاً في شقته طعناً في عنقه ، ورجحت التحقيقات الأولية ان يكون الرجل قد أقدم  على قتل نفسه .     المصادر الأمنية تلقت بلاغاً من جيران القتيل (57 عاماً ) تفيد عن انبعاث رائحة  كريهة من شقته ، وعلى الفور تم الدخول إلى الشقة حيث وجد الرجل مقتولاً طعناً  بالسكين في منطقة الرقبة أكثر من مرة . وقالت المصادر "إن القتيل كان قد دخل  البحرين مؤخراً قادماً من ألمانيا ،وأن التحقيقات  لا زالت جارية لمعرفة الأسباب  والدوافع التي أدت بالقتيل إلى طعن نفسه حتى الموت حيث لازالت جثته في مجمع  السليمانية الطبي .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*قتيل وعشرات الاصابات في تدهور 20 سيارة بسبب الضباب وسوء " تخديم " طريق حلب -  المطار* 

** 


تدهورت صباح اليوم الخميس أكثر من عشرين  سيارة  بسبب الضباب وسوء " تخديم " طريق حلب - المطار , مما أدى إلى مقتل شخص و  إصابة العشرات .

 حيث بلغ عدد السيارات التي  تدهورت 18 سيارة بينها " بولمانين " ( أحدهما عائد للشركة الأهلية للنقل و الآخر ذو  لوحة سعودية ) .

وجميع الحوادث وقعت بسبب الضباب الكثيف  , وسوء " تخديم " الطريق , والذي شوهد خاليا من أدنى متطلبات الطرق السريعة من حيث  توفر شاخصات مرورية أو " مسامير " عاكسة هذا عدا خلوه من حاجز منصف .

وتوزعت الحوادث بين الحوادث القاسية و  الخفيفية , والتي أدت بمجموعها إلى مقتل شخص و إصابة العشرات أسعف بعضهم إلى المشفى  العسكري , وعلمنا أن الاصابات تنوعت بين طفيفة و بالغة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا شمووع..*
*اخبار احتوت الخير والشر..*
*اهل العزاء الى رحمة الله وجنانه مع الآل الكرام..*
*والسلفي الظالم ربي ينتقم منه اشد انتقام..*
*تسلمين غاليتي ع النشره..*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه ..*
*ودعائي لكِ بالموفقية وقضاء الحاجة بحق عريس كربلاء..*
*دمتي بعين الرحمن..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

هلا ومرااحب 

يعافيك ويسلم قلبك ياارب

تسلمي حبيبتي عالمتابعه والحضور

ما انحرم من دعائك وطيب قلبك

موفقه لكل خير بعون الله

----------

